# Another Interesting Web Site



## Rosemary (Dec 16, 2006)

I found this website today, while I was checking Katherine Kerr's home page.

There are a number of other authors contributing to it and various topics about writing and publishing are there.   

DeepGenre


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmmm. Looks like quite a bit of information there, as well. Thanks, Rosie!


----------

